# What do you think?



## iTails (Aug 11, 2011)

I finally got around to uploading these songs onto Youtube. What do you think of these remixes? 

I only used VirtualDJ for these. I'm currently learning how to use Ableton Live and I plan on getting an MIDI keyboard and a mixing board.

[video=youtube;cpl64NQzDOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpl64NQzDOQ&amp;list=UUIgU_9iNgYho[/video]
[video=youtube;gL_xtjMGldc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL_xtjMGldc&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=UUIgU_9iNgYho  &amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry, but only changing the pitch and tempo (I really didn't detect any other differences at a quick listen) does not a proper remix make.

What you've posted are just DJ edits, for use in a mix to match the tempo of an adjacent tune, and do not really warrant tacking your name onto them.

Try listening to an original version of some tune, and then an official (not necessarily, but the likelihood of it being good are better) remix. Most of the time there'll be a lot of difference which really puts a new spin on the original (which is the usual purpose of remixing) - even within the same genre. Observe:

[video=youtube;hszZmFRPqx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hszZmFRPqx8[/video]
(original)
[video=youtube;P7iESu2XuCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7iESu2XuCU[/video]
(within the same genre)
[video=youtube;2IuTAqm9Wvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IuTAqm9Wvo[/video]
(different genre)


----------

